

Show HN: I made a social todo list, and just opened it up to the public - tynan
http://tasksmash.com

======
jcr
Though he'll probably shoot me for calling him a "Task Master," you might want
to contact DanielBMarkham about task management tools.

[http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/12/tyranny-of-
th...](http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/12/tyranny-of-the-1.php)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=DanielBMarkham>

------
therealarmen
The wall of text is a pretty daunting landing page IMO. Why don't you try
something a bit more inviting (e.g. spreedly.com)?

------
saiko-chriskun
my calendar links are broken (i.e. when I click on one of the calendar days.)

<http://tasksmash.com/saiko-chriskun/20111212>

